# Carolina Skiff J16 build



## JBoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok. I have a CS J16. It currently only has a small front deck and one bench seat in the rear. I want to add a side console and I cannot decide on two issues. ONE, how tall should the console be, Im leaning towards a 31", but would a 25" be better? The bench is 14" high, and I plan to add a swivel seat on top of it. TWO, where and how do you decide where to mount the console? I like the idea of having it as far back as possible, but can it be back too far? I plan on using the bench behind the console. Any suggestions on a layout would help, she's a blank canvas right now. (Except she's not the tiller type o' gal)


----------



## James_N (Sep 3, 2012)

CS has a universal console that 23 inch tall , i believe the picture iam posting is it .  They  also have center consoles , which the small is  30 inch tall ( small one has no seat type area in front of it )and the medium is 34 inch tall ( has a seat type ledge built with console )   . You can use how tall they would be when looking at other pics of  j16's to see if thats how tall you want to go .
  If ,  i was doing it as side console 23 to 25 inch would be in the range i'd  look to do 






















This is mine with the small center console , you might be able to judge of it how tall it would be as a side console


----------

